

Simple Daily Git Workflow at Gameplan (Cheatsheet included) - iamclovin
http://nakedstartup.com/2010/04/simple-daily-git-workflow/

======
prosa
If you are going to branch every day as you begin your work, rebasing is a
useful alternative to merging when you complete your task. You get the
benefits of separation and the optionality of throwing away your branch if you
choose, but you also keep the commit logs a bit easier to follow.

Worth considering :)

~~~
luigi
Agreed, rebasing makes things much cleaner.

<http://geewax.org/2009/11/21/agile-git-workflow.html>

[http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-
te...](http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-teams.html)

<http://gweezlebur.com/2009/01/19/my-git-workflow.html>

[http://blog.hasmanythrough.com/2008/12/18/agile-git-and-
the-...](http://blog.hasmanythrough.com/2008/12/18/agile-git-and-the-story-
branch-pattern)

------
philwelch
Neat introduction to git, but it suggests using the "git commit -a -m" option,
which is not only (edit: partially) redundant with the "git add ." command it
recommends using beforehand, but actually interferes if you're trying to make
a more selective commit.

~~~
gonepostal
The -a switch for the commit command will only add changes from all files
listed in the index. "git add ." will add changed files that are in the index
and those that are not. So they are not redundant commands.

~~~
pyre
Huh? They are redundant if you run them in succession. If you've just added
all changes to the index, there is no need to use the -a option to commit
unstaged changes to files in the index.

~~~
iamclovin
You're right about them being redundant if run in succession. Fixed in the
post, thanks!

------
WALoeIII
Use Buildmeister! My co-worker wrote a cool little tool wrapping this common
workflow up so you can have single line deploys to staging that merge
bug/feature branches.

<http://leigh.onehub.com/buildmeister-talk>

------
truebosko
Good introductory article. I never thought about branching even on smaller
features (only do it for big ones) but it makes sense if you need to fix
something critical and you're not finished your feature.

git branching is so simple I guess it makes sense to do so :)

------
d0m
.. I feel like I've lost 10 secs reading this. I mean, there are so many git
workflow and tutorial, this one is like the first 2 lines of a good one but
extended to a full page. Hacker News or Nooby News ? Yes down me, thanks, I'm
used to it.

